
Ask HN: Healthy meal delivery services for programmers - curiousDog
Are there any well known meal services that deliver fresh or frozen meals at reasonable prices? Between side projects, work and the gym, I find it hard to make time to cook. Today, I mainly eat a combination of Chipotle, Panda express and qdoba.
======
imauld
You would almost definitely be better off getting a slow cooker and doing meal
prep on the weekends for the whole week.

Barring that since you are in Seattle, you can buy fairly healthy frozen stuff
at Eat Local. There is one in Capitol Hill and I believe one in SLU.

------
tedmiston
The standard delivery apps like UberEATS have a decent selection of healthy
options near where I live / work. Sometimes I'll order lunch and dinner
together then reheat the dinner later to save paying a second $5 delivery fee.

Is that an option where you live?

------
johnomarkid
If you live in NYC check out Maple. Simple, tasty, fresh meals for about $13
(tip and delivery included!). The food leaves me full, yet not bloated and
tired.

[https://maple.com/](https://maple.com/)

~~~
curiousDog
Ah, that looks great. I live in Seattle unfortunately.

~~~
eschutte2
Munchery is in Seattle:
[https://munchery.com/menus/seattle/#/0/dinner](https://munchery.com/menus/seattle/#/0/dinner)

~~~
tedmiston
Also, Sprig if you're in SF. SpoonRocket was some approximation of the same
idea but shutdown earlier this year.

------
fern12
I'm a big fan of Munchery. Delicious, fresh, great variety, and only a few
minutes in the microwave.

I find that I waste more money going to the grocery, because by the time I get
home from work, the last thing I want to do is cook.

------
miguelrochefort
What makes a meal "healthy"?

